# Gibson SG-X refinish & upgrades



## philentology (Mar 9, 2014)

I recently got my first electric guitar, a Gibson SG-X, from storage at my parents. It was/is pretty beat up: buckle rash, cracks in the finish, a cracked horn, worn frets, etc.

This summer, I modded a telecaster, adding a Ghost piezo system, and other goodies, and now can't really get enough of it. I want to eventually start building guitars from scratch, but am taking baby steps (I live in an apartment where the use of power tools will probably be frowned upon, and its winter.)

This SG is a pretty cool little guitar. Some info on them: Wade's Aleph: Gibson SG-X: Everything you never wanted to know! 

I found this when looking for some inspiration and was thinking that I might just strip the finish and use tung oil: SG-X - Gibson Guitar Board

Other possibility of finish, trans blue, like the new robut SG: SG Futura

So going into this weekend, this was on the table:

Pickup Ring delete -- i flippin hate these for whatever reason (planning on filling and then staining little tiny holes to match body, and then oil, or stain entire guitar)
Replace busted Sperzels with some Schallers locking tuners (my current jam)
New pickup (looking for recommendations!  thinking of going with a BKP but unsure of which one.)
Redo wiring and possibly replace pots & input jack -- It used to have some issues cutting out.
Maybe replace the chrome hardware with black
Replace switch with covered switch, knobs with Speed Knobs.
Clean fretboard/frets (level if needed -- theres a lot of wear)
Refinish

Progress:

I started the weekend trying out Xbox headphones and prepping a couple guitars to sell. The SG looks on... and waits.






I forgot to take a picture of it before I stripped the hardware.. but you get the idea. After a bunch of research I decided to use a chemical stripper (this guy: ) as it seemed I would need to use it sometime during the process. This was the second coat.. the first coat didn't take much off. When scraping, it comes off almost like honey or glue.





This is the third coat.. you can see mahagony underneath. This was after another hour waiting and only using a 1 1/2" plastic scraper.





This next coat, everything came off and then I began to attack it with Scotch Brite Non-Scratch Scouring pads... these rocked. I will be using these much sooner on the back and neck.




(note: the upper wing is another board. guitar builders must love painted finishes )

Now... onto the back! I taped up the black finish of the headstock.. I'm not sure if this will actually protect it, but I'd like to keep it intact. Also taped the frets just to keep them clean.





More updates to come. My goal is to have it stripped today/tonight.

The dog is unimpressed with progress.. but I'm stoked.


----------



## philentology (Mar 9, 2014)

So this went way better than expected.. and took much less time than I thought it would. I stripped the whole guitar this aftenroon/evening. I am applying a little more to the control cavity as I am going to line it with copper tape for shielding. The humbucker route might need a little more work as well.. but I will do that last.

Overall, the wood is so nice. Next up I need to get cleaning agent and clean the whole guitar. My fret board and headstock got a bit of the stripper on them... and need to clean them up ASAP -- I'm worried I screwed up the finish on the top headstock. I may have to refinish it.

Note: you can see the liberal use of disparate joining.

















Thats all for tonight. I ought to have it totally cleaned tomorrow night and new hardware figured out and maybe ordered.

Any comments on finishes?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks super clean man. I'd just treat it and keep it that natural colour.


----------



## tommychains (Mar 9, 2014)

Loving it so far! For finish, i'd say a stain to really compliment the nice wood. You feel comfortable attempting a sunburst of some kind?


----------



## philentology (Mar 9, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Looks super clean man. I'd just treat it and keep it that natural colour.



I am definitely considering just using tung oil. I used Feed-N-Wax polish on my s5470 this afternoon and felt things I hadn't felt for it in a while.


----------



## philentology (Mar 9, 2014)

tommychains said:


> Loving it so far! For finish, i'd say a stain to really compliment the nice wood. You feel comfortable attempting a sunburst of some kind?



I've never tried any bursts before... but I think with enough youtube videos and beers I would attempt it. Any recommendations on solid stains (satin please) that work will with mahogany? The blue SG I linked to has be thinking it could work... I'm also jonesin' for a purple guitar.. but don't want to ruin this baby on a whim.


----------



## tommychains (Mar 9, 2014)

philentology said:


> I've never tried any bursts before... but I think with enough youtube videos and beers I would attempt it. Any recommendations on solid stains (satin please) that work will with mahogany? The blue SG I linked to has be thinking it could work... I'm also jonesin' for a purple guitar.. but don't want to ruin this baby on a whim.



I'm not too sure about mahogany, I usually do maple tops and those take color very well. Might I suggest deep, dark colors? Navy blue, Purple, and Forest Green come to mind.


----------



## philentology (Mar 9, 2014)

tommychains said:


> I'm not too sure about mahogany, I usually do maple tops and those take color very well. Might I suggest deep, dark colors? Navy blue, Purple, and Forest Green come to mind.



I like where your heads at.

Inspirations:

Thurston Moore Jazzmaster





Lee Ronaldo Jazzmaster





Gibson SG Futura





Purple
??? -- need some ideas. everything I've seen that I liked was flamed maple. I *think* it could work well with the mahogany grain in satin....

Maybe this? Same SG in faded "plum"


----------



## tommychains (Mar 10, 2014)

We're gonna get you through this 

I'd suggest doing whatever dark color you fancy, but do a black edge around the outside so it will draw attention away from that whole....thing going on with your top horn.


----------



## unadventurer (Mar 10, 2014)

I like the green burst (Thurston's sig color) idea with black hardware! I agrred with tommychains on the horn.. Gotta hide that thing.


----------



## philentology (Mar 10, 2014)

unadventurer said:


> I like the green burst (Thurston's sig color) idea with black hardware! I agrred with tommychains on the horn.. Gotta hide that thing.



Yeah I'm leaning towards trying that + leaving the neck mostly bare (just stain the edges and the head stock) and then sanding the neck a bit and using True Oil... something like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFT9kdJFkaI


----------



## philentology (Mar 10, 2014)

tommychains said:


> We're gonna get you through this
> 
> I'd suggest doing whatever dark color you fancy, but do a black edge around the outside so it will draw attention away from that whole....thing going on with your top horn.



Early morning research shows I should be able to stain the guitar as I want and then cover with Tru Oil. Thinking of doing black (still somewhat transparent) and then making a really dark but transparent green finish.

+ black hardware.


----------



## Halowords (Mar 11, 2014)

I would go with a natural burst. Keep the body natural but just do a dark-brown or black burst on the perimeter. I would try something that subtly transitioned to a translucent almost-black burst. Kind of like what Carvin does:





Only with a more gradual burst, say from dark-brown-to-black, and not like they went around the carve with a black magic marker.

Or a more subtle burst finish (I believe this is actually called a Natural Sunburst? anyway, I like it).





-Cheers


----------



## philentology (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for ideas on stain every one! This week ended up being busier than I imagined.. and I am almost done programming for the man... I am going to work on cleaning the guitar completely and filling a couple holes and doing any sanding this weekend.

I am pretty sure I am ordering a BKP Ceramic Nailbomb for the bridge.

I found some reasonably priced black tune-o-matic bridges (with a few comments that they dont fit quite perfectly.. but think its worth the risk.) The knobs and switch still need to be sourced. I ordered everything for my last guitar on allparts, stewmac, and amazon.. looks to be about the same this time.

The one thing I can't seem to find are 3x3 Schaller Locking Tuners in black... Id really like to get them vs. Sperzels, but in a bind.. I'll order new Sperzels.

Will post a picture when the guitar and fretboard/frets are cleaned up.


----------



## philentology (Mar 15, 2014)

I used some terrible smelling chemicals to clean off the remaining residue as well as remove a little left over finish.

I definitely bungled up the fretboard a bit and absolutely destroyed the clear coat on the head stock. But, I still cleaned up the fretboard. There was a lot of build up on the frets. I am not too sure if it was from the stripper or from years of neglect (its probably the latter which disgusts myself.)

I cleaned up the frets and prepped to remove the nut. I tried tapping the nut out after scoring it but it doesnt want to budge. I need to get a better piece of wood to use as a block.

I am now trying to figure out how to clean up the headstock and what to do with the fretboard. Part of me wants to just take it all off and put a new one on and fret it myself (as I've been wanting to figure out how to do it.) I saw a thread on here explaining how a guy was removing fret boards. I probably won't do this... unless I consume too many beverages this afternoon and do it on a whim.















Any recommendations on the headstock? I am wondering if its possible to progressively sand and buff it?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2014)

If the headstock is too far gone, I'd strip it to match the body and put a new black Gibson decal on it when finishing. Would look fantastic IMO.


----------



## philentology (Mar 16, 2014)

Tesla said:


> If the headstock is too far gone, I'd strip it to match the body and put a new black Gibson decal on it when finishing. Would look fantastic IMO.



Oo you might be right. I love that look on other guitars.


----------



## philentology (Mar 16, 2014)

Also, dumb question. When staining, most people recommend dark (black) stain to accent the grain. Mine looks pretty dark already. Is that just brown paint in the pores? If it is... Should I do anything about it or leave it and stain for over it?


----------



## Stereordinary (Mar 16, 2014)

Cool project! I used to have an SG-I (or All-American 1, the predecessor to the SG-X), that I did a bunch of shit to. I think SG's inherently look better with 24 frets.


----------



## philentology (Mar 16, 2014)

I ended up grabbing a couple Minwax water based stains. I am impatient and want to test it. Sadly, I don't have any scrap mahogany.. best I could do today was a piece of oak.. I'm going to try it out just to see what it looks like. I have a feeling I'm going with the blue. I am applying Minwax wood conditioner before staining. I also picked up Formby's Tung Oil just to mess around with. I have some other furniture I've built that I may want to refinish.*stared at desk*

Colors selected:

Island Blue





Verdigris





Tests underway.

Filled a few holes on the SG that I am going to see if I can stain mahogany to match the wood before staining with the colored stain. Stain on stain?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2014)

Man you're totally inspiring me to do this to my cheap SG copy I have lying around the house.


----------



## philentology (Mar 16, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Man you're totally inspiring me to do this to my cheap SG copy I have lying around the house.



I've wanted to do things like this for a long time but lacked motivation and time and money... I found all three and this is really relaxing, and so far I've had good results and am getting exactly what I want.. It might be worthless to everyone else but priceless to me. So... Do it! 

[EDIT: PS. all the threads on here were the motivation. everyone on this forum in particular is helpful and posts really awesome work.]


----------



## philentology (Mar 16, 2014)

Quick stain update.. now I've done one coat and let it sit for a little while... and... this is going to be a tough decision.











Also.. ordered my cheap black tune-o-matic bridge. Should be here Tuesday. Amazon FTW. I am not in a super rush to order hardware and BKP. I'd like to see if I can find any of it on here, 2nd hand. If not... I have a feeling the finish will take me a while.


----------



## philentology (Mar 16, 2014)

Green seems to be what I'm feeling. I went ahead and decided I'd try to stain the headstock as I'm thinking of sanding the neck bare anyway.. and if it it came out terribly... I could sand it down.

I used Minwax wood conditioner, but it did not take all. It darkened the grain a little.

Under the standard gibson finish, would they have sealed the wood as well? I'm thinking I need to sand it down more than I did. I basically scuffed it with 220 per Minwax instructions.


----------



## philentology (Mar 16, 2014)

This thread has an awesome blue mahogany jazzmaster: how do you stain/finish mahogany? - Telecaster Guitar Forum


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, there's probably a sealer on it. Prepare to have your patience tested!


----------



## philentology (Mar 17, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Yeah, there's probably a sealer on it. Prepare to have your patience tested!



Makes sense. My dad is a painter so I grew up sanding before I was allowed to paint. I ought to feel right at home.

I'm over the chemical stripper goop, but would that work better?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 17, 2014)

I haven't tried strippers that could remove sealer*, so I'm afraid sanding is your only way out.

*) Not even if I let them borrow my random orbital, harr harr.


----------



## philentology (Mar 22, 2014)

Soooo just got done sanding the SG and then applying conditioner and stain... I still feel like its not taking to the mahogany at all. It definitely darkened the wood this time and I also was careful not to leave too much stain on... 

What is the consensus on multiple coats of stain?

Maybe because the wood is so dark to begin with.. I should be trying a brighter/lighter green to get the dark effect I am looking for.


Guitar sanded with conditioner





Stained





Makeshift hanger


----------



## philentology (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not anti the way its coming out.. it looks basically like the Faded SG but id def love to get more color 

Do i need to do way more sanding as first implied?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2014)

I think a zebra humbucker would go really well with the brownish finish.


----------



## philentology (Mar 22, 2014)

Tesla said:


> I think a zebra humbucker would go really well with the brownish finish.



I've totally been thinking about that.. or creme. I am 90% sure I'm getting a BKP Nailbomb... which doesnt have that option :/ https://bareknucklepickups.co.uk/main/pickups.php?cat=humbuckers&sub=contemporary&pickup=nailbomb

Was thinking of just going black to match the black hardware.


----------



## philentology (Mar 22, 2014)

So I decided that I did prep enough and to try another coat of stain.. and... its actually really close to what I want.


















I still have a little streaking.. but I think if I try to do one more coat I will end up ruining what I have... I shall sleep on it and see if there's any messages tomorrow.


----------



## philentology (Mar 22, 2014)

I got a black bridge and stop bar and I think I'm going to go this route. 

No onto finding 3x3 locking tuners in black.. I wanted Schallers like I got for my Telecaster.. but might have to settle for Sperzels.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2014)

It's looking awesome. You CAN get the nailbomb in Zebra or cream by the way, here's a link https://www.bareknucklepickups.co.u..._id=65&zenid=0d018bf9eabfdcea589e8e6c7b9e3708


----------



## philentology (Mar 23, 2014)

Tesla said:


> It's looking awesome. You CAN get the nailbomb in Zebra or cream by the way, here's a link https://www.bareknucklepickups.co.u..._id=65&zenid=0d018bf9eabfdcea589e8e6c7b9e3708



Thanks! Hmm decisions on the pup. I'm going to order one today for sure.


----------



## philentology (Mar 23, 2014)

I decided to clean up the top and sides. In daylight... I am not too happy with the amount of streaking. I used the After Paint Stripper cleared to rub it off. Once dry I am going to recoat. The back came out perfectly.... so I am trying really hard to not have to do the entire guitar over.






I also redrilled the wood filler I did that look like shat with the stain over it. I am going to grab some mahogony filler as we speak.

If it comes out really poorly.. so be-it. I may strip it all down again and stain with dye instead.

Also.. I ordered my first BKP!!! and ordered Hipshot locking tuners, a Graphtech Black Tusq XL nut, new 500k pots, knobs, a black input jack, copper shielding tape, and a new black ON/ON switch, and blank truss rod cover. I am excited to put this all together over the next few weeks.

I also started some Formbys Tung Oil tests.. I've been reading mixed reviews on it on other forums.. but so far.. so good.


----------



## philentology (Mar 26, 2014)

I am OCD and have stripped the stain a few times... But I think I'm GTG on the top now. 

I refilled the pickup ring holes with elmer's mahogany filler and they are blending in well. Very happy that I took the time to do this as I really don't want to use a pickup ring. It has one more coat of stain to go.





I decided to fill the old tuner pin holes on the headstock as the new ones would create a third hole. The headstock is definitely getting stripped, but I should be able to blend that pretty well. I am also considering rubbing the back of the neck stain off... Too many ideas.





I am also going to attempt to first incrementally wet sand the black headstock to "refinish" it. If its not working.. I will attempt to strip it all off and stain it green with a black Gibson logo.

I sorted out the exact pickup needed for my guitar with BKP and that is being worked on.

Today I got a bunch of goodies.. and that is exciting.




(get out of there sperzel tuner! you are drunk!)

The hipshot tuners feel awesome. Can't wait to try them out. If these are good they may be my go-to as they are very reasonably priced, and may want to swap out my Schaller's on my telecaster for them. Hipshot FTW.

I am excited to be "happy" with stain so I can get going on finishing the guitar with Tung Oil and lining everything with copper!!!


----------



## eddiewarlock (Mar 29, 2014)

Looking great man!!

One question, unrelated to you SG, could you please tell me how thick is that Ibanez S series at the edges? I plan to build me an S series 7 string guitar, and i already have the plan, but i only need to know how thick it is at the edge. Thanks


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Mar 29, 2014)

So ive been researching blue stain and mahogany guitars for my Jaguar project for a while now and I wanted to say from my findings that if you don't use the pre stain conditioner, sand from 400 grit up to steel wool or a superfine 1000+ grit you should see a much richer result color wise. Just be sure to sand and then wipe down after and in between coats to keep the oil from your hands from causing inconsistencies in the stain. This looks like it will be VERY nice when its done!


----------



## philentology (Apr 3, 2014)

So I'm stuck waiting the source a new Gibson headstock veneer.. But this came in today


----------



## philentology (Apr 3, 2014)

BlurringTheLine-Jsin said:


> So ive been researching blue stain and mahogany guitars for my Jaguar project for a while now and I wanted to say from my findings that if you don't use the pre stain conditioner, sand from 400 grit up to steel wool or a superfine 1000+ grit you should see a much richer result color wise. Just be sure to sand and then wipe down after and in between coats to keep the oil from your hands from causing inconsistencies in the stain. This looks like it will be VERY nice when its done!



Thanks for the intel! I am pretty happy with it where its at right now although I ended up wiping the neck down bare. Otherwise I'd have to strip the whole guitar again... And I'm kind of over staining. Maybe if I don't like how the tung oil comes out I'll strip it again and redo it all 

I would definitely consider it on another guitar for sure.


----------



## philentology (Apr 4, 2014)

eddiewarlock said:


> Looking great man!!
> 
> One question, unrelated to you SG, could you please tell me how thick is that Ibanez S series at the edges? I plan to build me an S series 7 string guitar, and i already have the plan, but i only need to know how thick it is at the edge. Thanks



Yes! I'm working from home today and will measure with my caliper when I get a break.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm following this thread, I love anything SG related, plus it's inspiring me to refinish my Schecter C-7, I hate the plain glossy black finish on it


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 5, 2014)

philentology said:


> Yes! I'm working from home today and will measure with my caliper when I get a break.



Thanks, mate!


----------



## philentology (Apr 6, 2014)

eddiewarlock said:


> Thanks, mate!



well that took longer than expected.. BUT.. rough measuring.. the narrow is 11.85 mm, the thick edge is 20.27mm. Hope that helps! It was the same on the 
top and bottom.


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 7, 2014)

wow! Thanks a lot mate! and thanks for posting it using milimeters


----------



## Joe Harvatt (Apr 7, 2014)

Great thread.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Apr 7, 2014)

^ yea man, good thread. I've been throwing around an idea to do a complete tear-down and refinish of an Epiphone SG I just got a few days ago. This is right up my alley.


----------



## philentology (Sep 1, 2014)

Well... I got super sidetracked. Tax season and my company offered me a job in NYC so I've been preoccupied.. BUT I just recently put a few more coats of tung oil on and started to assemble the guitar.

The only thing I need now is a black TOM bridge that fits the existing SG posts. I had ordered a generic one for $20 but it doesn't fit. I am trying to figure out a solution.. looks like it might cost around $100 to get it from gibson:

http://www.amazon.com/Gibson-Gear-P...9593663&sr=8-1&keywords=gibson+black+stop+bar annnnd can't find the bridge again. If anyone knows of one that hits an SG... help?


----------



## philentology (Sep 1, 2014)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> ^ yea man, good thread. I've been throwing around an idea to do a complete tear-down and refinish of an Epiphone SG I just got a few days ago. This is right up my alley.



you should do it! it was a lot of fun. realistically... i'm going to strip the guitar down again in the winter -- I am not super happy with the stain -- i want to either try oil stain/ink or just strip it and finish it clear -- the neck is perfect.

also -- i want to possibly put a new fretboard on with stainless steel frets.

using this guitar to experiment on before i start trying to make anything myself from scratch... which I'd like to do in the coming year. i've just slowly collected tools when i worked on my piezo telecaster and this. the final things i really need are all in relation to the neck.


----------



## philentology (Sep 1, 2014)

Some pics of assembly:














went a little crazy with copper tape.

also mounted my BKP inside the cavity instead of using the pickup ring. i filled the holes with mahogany wood filler. you can see it up close but a few feet away and its unnoticeable. until i get the bridge in i won't be able to tell whether it fits ok or not. *please fit.*


----------



## philentology (Sep 1, 2014)

a little more detail on the headstock:

i damaged the gibson overlay. removing it, i damaged the wood around a couple tuner holes. i thought this would have been easier.. but it really pissed me off that i wasn't able to do it clean. after that.. i wasn't able to find a new veneer at a reasonable price. the good ones are all in the UK and are 60 pounds + shipping.. and then have to be attached, stained black, and then epoxied, or some other finish. not in the mood to start this... i filled the damage.. sanded the hell out of it... stained it unevenly... and... i don't hate it. the whole guitar looks raw and used which is kind of what i wanted and like.






The Hipshot tuners look great!









(wish id wiped the stain down a little closer to the heel of the neck -- still might if i get bored some saturday.)














So -- after I figure out a new bridge and clean the neck... I'll get this thing wired and strings and then enjoy playing smoke on the water.. and whatever else I can attempt to play.

ps. excuse the dust -- I've been coming and going between NY for the last month and a half looking for an apartment.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 1, 2014)

You know what would look _great_ on that? The Gibson "outline" logo.


----------



## philentology (Sep 1, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> You know what would look _great_ on that? The Gibson "outline" logo.



Yeah -- I was thinking of putting one on. Do you think a vinyl would look ok on top of the finish?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 1, 2014)

philentology said:


> Yeah -- I was thinking of putting one on. Do you think a vinyl would look ok on top of the finish?



If you can find a Waterslide decal to go on, you won't even feel it when it's finished.


----------



## philentology (Sep 1, 2014)

Tesla said:


> If you can find a Waterslide decal to go on, you won't even feel it when it's finished.



Thanks for the tip! I will add it to my search queue with the black bridge!


----------



## philentology (Sep 1, 2014)

Think I will have to order this Tonepros bridge... $132. oof.

TonePros Standard Locking Tune-o-matic/Tailpiece Set (small posts/notched saddles) | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 2, 2014)

What about DIY waterslide paper?


----------



## philentology (Sep 2, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> What about DIY waterslide paper?



Yeah, thats was @tesla was saying too. I checked it out.. looked perfect. Anyone ever order from Croxguitars?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 3, 2014)

^Nope. Their website looks like absolute shit, though. Especially the welcome page. However, I do think they're legit...

And what I was talking about was the kind of paper where you print the design yourself. It's pretty easy, and if you need more decals you can just print loads on one sheet in one go and then just cut them out. (plus, you can me the outline version that I have never seen for sale anywhere, and only rarely seen on actual guitars)


----------



## philentology (Sep 3, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^Nope. Their website looks like absolute shit, though. Especially the welcome page. However, I do think they're legit...
> 
> And what I was talking about was the kind of paper where you print the design yourself. It's pretty easy, and if you need more decals you can just print loads on one sheet in one go and then just cut them out. (plus, you can me the outline version that I have never seen for sale anywhere, and only rarely seen on actual guitars)



Oh, dang, that is a good idea. Yes -- as a web developer I almost ran screaming from that site. I'll look into this a little more. I'm going home Thursday and trying to decide if I spend the money now to finish off the guitar in the coming week before I move or not.


----------



## philentology (Oct 22, 2014)

Sooooo finally caved and got a Tone Pros black bridge. The small posts for the bridge fit correctly with a little cleaning of the holes.. The large tailpieces posts were too narrow though. Thankfully the stud threads were the same size as the original gibson studs so I was able to reuse the posts (do I have the term backwards? stud/post) and the bridge is now in place.

I am happy with the quality of the bridge itself but the finish leaves a little to be desired. Its not exactly even.. not sure if I just need to clean it better but it has something on the surface that leaves the finish more matte in some areas.

That being said.. all I have left to do is clean the neck with lemon oil (after I got rid of the residue from stripping the paint), string the guitar, and wire up the pup. Hoping to string the guitar and make sure the height/neck is set up properly and then do the wiring on Friday.







PS. anyone have a BKP wiring diagram for a single humbucker, 1 vol 1 tone and a coil split switch? I was hoping to find a diagram where I wouldn't have to think too hard but haven't been able to find one.


----------



## crg123 (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow I think I might use that paint stripper on my '99 ibanez RG7421 mij that I'm acquiring in a trade. Seems to have worked really well. What kind of stripper and cleaner was it if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 27, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing this bad boy with a cleaned up neck and some strings!!


----------



## philentology (Oct 28, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Wow I think I might use that paint stripper on my '99 ibanez RG7421 mij that I'm acquiring in a trade. Seems to have worked really well. What kind of stripper and cleaner was it if you don't mind me asking.







Citristrip 1-Qt. Safer Paint and Varnish Stripping Gel-QCG73801T at The Home Depot





Klean-Strip 32-oz. Paint Stripper After Wash-QKSW94341 at The Home Depot

I got both of them from Home Depot. Its messy.. but works surprisingly well.

If I could do it over.. id use a different stain/dye.. and maybe a different tung oil... though on the neck where I removed all the stain as well.. it feels great (if tung oiled finishes are your thing.)


----------



## philentology (Oct 28, 2014)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Looking forward to seeing this bad boy with a cleaned up neck and some strings!!








Teaser!!! Hopefully will be working on wiring and setup tonight.


----------



## crg123 (Oct 28, 2014)

Awesome! If I feel up to it I think I'm going to paint it Kawasaki or sublime Green .


----------



## Ancient (Oct 28, 2014)

I have to say that's one of the best looking SG's I've ever seen. Love the finish and all the black hard ware / pickup. Very nicely done!

I think a black Gibson Logo would look sick on the head stock. It won't be the most noticeable but it would fit so well with the overall aesthetic. And if you do for some reason replace the fretboard definitely go Ebony ugh that would be sooooo beautiful. (with no inlays if you ask me  )


----------



## philentology (Oct 28, 2014)

Ancient said:


> I have to say that's one of the best looking SG's I've ever seen. Love the finish and all the black hard ware / pickup. Very nicely done!
> 
> I think a black Gibson Logo would look sick on the head stock. It won't be the most noticeable but it would fit so well with the overall aesthetic. And if you do for some reason replace the fretboard definitely go Ebony ugh that would be sooooo beautiful. (with no inlays if you ask me  )



Thank you! I am pretty happy with the outcome so far, given my level of skill and apartment life..

Yeah - I am going to put a black gibson decal on it and agreed on fretboard! Would love to do that... Once I get this guitar "finished" I am going to take the Tele apart to move the bridge back a quarter inch and looking at other neck options.. so SG will probably not move for a while.


----------



## unadventurer (Oct 29, 2014)

Quit farting around/playing Destiny and wire this bitch up! I need a sound test of that BKP ya dingus!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 30, 2014)

unadventurer said:


> Quit farting around/playing Destiny and wire this bitch up! I need a sound test of that BKP ya dingus!



But Destiny.


----------



## philentology (Oct 31, 2014)

unadventurer said:


> Quit farting around/playing Destiny and wire this bitch up! I need a sound test of that BKP ya dingus!



Pfft. Don't mix my musical obsessions with the REAL WORLD billy. Ok... might actually get to wiring it tonight.. if I don't end up at Ikea. What has my life come to?


----------

